
Behind the Burst Compiler - speps
https://xoofx.com/blog/2019/03/28/behind-the-burst-compiler/
======
cpeterso
Here's a video of the author's "Deep Dive into the Burst Compiler" talk from
Unite LA:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkM6zEGFhDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkM6zEGFhDY)

------
svnpenn
this is interesting - does anyone have a link to the repo

~~~
zsmizzle
The Burst compiler is closed source. However, if you import the Burst package
[1] into your Unity project, you can see most of the source using ILSpy [2].

In your project, see the directory:
"Library/PackageCache/com.unity.burst@<package-version-here>/.Runtime". The
DLLs you'll want to inspect are: "Burst.Backend.dll", "Burst.Compiler.IL.dll",
"burst-llvm.dll", "Smash.dll" and possibly the "Cecil" DLLs.

1\.
[https://docs.unity3d.com/Packages/com.unity.burst@1.0/manual...](https://docs.unity3d.com/Packages/com.unity.burst@1.0/manual/index.html)

2\.
[https://github.com/icsharpcode/ILSpy](https://github.com/icsharpcode/ILSpy)

